# Web address without www in it and dnsmasq

## psychoteur

Hi.

I've got a weird problem.

I setup an old compaq as a home router. I use dnsmasq and a ppp link. My others computers connect to internet through the home server.

But when I try to reach a website that doesn't contain "www" in the address, it slowly loads only the head of the website and then I get a error message

"The site takes too much time to respond" or "page not found".

My iptables rules are the same as the one found in this how-to http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml

Any idea ?

----------

## xtz

Can you paste a ping result from the site's address (e.g. 50 packets)? And it only happens for addresses, without www? To every such address?

----------

## psychoteur

Mmmm ... Yesterday .... http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0.11&os=win&lang=fr wasn't working. Today it does.

I can join here forums.gentoo.org

It seems all MS$ websites don't work. Is it possible someone hacked my system and put a rule to exclude microsoft pages ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pinging windowsupdate.microsoft.nsatc.net [207.46.225.221] with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Request timed out.
> ...

 

The following website responds but no content in firefox

 *Quote:*   

> Pinging lb.wordpress.com [72.233.2.58] with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 72.233.2.58: bytes=32 time=151ms TTL=46
> 
> Reply from 72.233.2.58: bytes=32 time=140ms TTL=46
> ...

 

----------

## MaximeG

Don't know. I never connect to M$ sites, it might not work for me either. (  :Wink:  )

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## psychoteur

You should try  :Very Happy: 

I have no choice ... I need downloads for MS operating system.

----------

## think4urs11

sounds more like some problem with your upstream DNS.

Did you try to use e.g. opendns instead of your ISPs DNS servers?

----------

## psychoteur

No. I haven't try. What's e.g opendns ? A list of web dns on the net ??? 

Start googling ..  :Very Happy: 

Mmm I've just added those 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220

No change.

 *Quote:*   

> dig www.microsoft.com
> 
> ; <<>> DiG 9.5.1-P2 <<>> www.microsoft.com
> 
> ;; global options:  printcmd
> ...

 

----------

## psychoteur

Hi .... again ... 

So I did some research about opendns, mtu, etc.

Nothing works.

So I put my old speedtouch-modem router back in the game and try to reach the web addresses unavailable with the ppp0 link.

It works !

So the failure must be the ppp link ? But I don't see how ? There is not so much options to configure. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #config_eth0=( null )
> 
> #config_ppp0=( "ppp" )
> ...

 [/quote]

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

Maybe the driver of your ppp card is wicked ?

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## psychoteur

driver ppp card ? 

I emerge net-dialup/ppp. I put my speedtouch modem-router in brigde mode and did the config as in my previous message.

That's all !

I did some experiences with dns addresses and server - clients.

On client side I have to put the local server in /etc/resolvf.conf or I can't get a respond by hostname , I can ping my isp dns but I have no web in firefox.

Dnsmasq is supposed to give the information about the fact it acts as dns server by default, right ?

----------

